# Date of manufacture.... S&W 945-1



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

If anyone has links to the date of manufacture by serial number, for a S&W 945-1 Performance Center pistol, I'd be interested in knowing about it.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

1-800-331-0852.....


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you....


----------

